# Kameleon: Here is your custom avatar



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

View attachment awesome2.bmp


This one is sick. I made it. I have another one but this one is way better. It might not work when you try to upload it as your avatar and the adminmma is trying to fix that problem by tommorow. I hope you like it though and make it your avatar when the problem is fixed. Please add rep.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Didn't work. I wait and see if Adminmma can fix that problem. It looks good thought, good job.*


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Didn't work. I wait and see if Adminmma can fix that problem. It looks good thought, good job.*


Yeah, he told me he would try and fix it. Here is another one if you thought that one was satisfactory. But I don't think this one is better than the first one due to the shot.

View attachment awesome2.5.bmp


----------



## rana (Jun 3, 2006)

kewl can i have one of rich franklin? PWEEZZZ


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

rana said:


> kewl can i have one of rich franklin? PWEEZZZ


Once my and Kameleon's new avatar works in uploading I will make you one. adminmma is fixing the problem and onced it is fixed I will get you a Rich Franklin one. I have already made two Franklin avatars. But they won't work yet. I'll post it once adminmma fixes the problem. Thanks.


----------



## rana (Jun 3, 2006)

Rush said:


> Once my and Kameleon's new avatar works in uploading I will make you one. adminmma is fixing the problem and onced it is fixed I will get you a Rich Franklin one. I have already made two Franklin avatars. But they won't work yet. I'll post it once adminmma fixes the problem. Thanks.


kewl, no worries!


----------

